
Search for your Movement, not your Business Model - Tawheed
http://tawheed.tumblr.com/post/7555915859/search-for-your-movement-not-your-business-model
======
dools
This is a good one. It reminds me of the "People don't buy what you do, they
buy why you do it" that I blogged about last week or so.

I've also been thinking about it a lot in the context of my own business since
launching <http://decalcms.com/mockups> \- the "movement" I'm most fanatical
about is letting content precede design.

The more I do it, the more I love it, and I have to say that _finding_ that
has really helped crystallise my business goals (and provided bucketloads of
motivation).

Great post, TK.

~~~
Tawheed
Thanks! Figuring out what you want is probably the most difficult + most
rewarding thing in life.

